# gegen boost linken

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich mache grad einen update vom qbittorrent  2.8.2 und beim Linken tritt folgenden Fehler auf:

```

torrentcreatorthread.cpp:(.text._ZN5boost11filesystem212current_pathINS0_10basic_pathISsNS0_11path_traitsEEEEET_v[boost::filesystem2::basic_path<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, boost::filesystem2::path_traits> boost::filesystem2::current_path<boost::filesystem2::basic_path<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, boost::filesystem2::path_traits> >()]+0x27): undefined reference to `boost::filesystem2::detail::get_current_path_api(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >&)'

geoipmanager.o: In function `global constructors keyed to _ZN12GeoIPManager11geoipFolderEb':

geoipmanager.cpp:(.text+0x682): undefined reference to `boost::system::generic_category()'

geoipmanager.cpp:(.text+0x68c): undefined reference to `boost::system::generic_category()'

geoipmanager.cpp:(.text+0x696): undefined reference to `boost::system::system_category()'

geoipmanager.cpp:(.text+0x6ad): undefined reference to `boost::system::system_category()'

geoipmanager.cpp:(.text+0x75e): undefined reference to `boost::system::system_category()'

...

moc_torrentimportdlg.cpp:(.text+0x162): undefined reference to `boost::system::generic_category()'

moc_torrentimportdlg.cpp:(.text+0x16c): undefined reference to `boost::system::generic_category()'

moc_torrentimportdlg.cpp:(.text+0x176): undefined reference to `boost::system::system_category()'

moc_torrentimportdlg.cpp:(.text+0x180): undefined reference to `boost::system::system_category()'

moc_torrentimportdlg.cpp:(.text+0x22e): undefined reference to `boost::system::system_category()'

```

ich habe schon boost wieder installiert, ein bisschen an die USE Flags rumgeschraubt, nichts hat geholfen. Was geht da schief? Kann es sein, dass qbittorrent  2.8.2 eine neuere boost Version? (aktuell ist bei mir dev-libs/boost-1.46.1 installiert).

Danke

----------

## franzf

Bei boost::filesystem gabs ne neue Revision (v3), die nicht mehr kompatibel zu der alten (v2) ist.

http://www.boost.org/doc/libs/1_47_0/libs/filesystem/v3/doc/index.htm

Scheint aber hier nicht der Grund zu sein, er versucht ja scheinbar die v2 zu finden.

Ich würde sagen, im Buildsystem fehlen die passenden Parameter für boost_filesystem und boost_system.

Frage:

Machst du ein reguläres Update via portage, oder versuchst du selber ein neues ebuild zusammen zu stricken?

Es gibt auch schon nen Bugreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=379501

Kannst du bitte ein paar Zeilen mehr vom buildlog posten? Speziell interessiert die, in der gelinkt werden soll (i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl  usw. o.Ä.).

----------

## pablo_supertux

ich mach nur reguläre updates (-uvD world) einmal in der Woche.

danke für den bug report, den werde ich mir später anschauen.

Pablo

----------

## franzf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> danke für den bug report, den werde ich mir später anschauen.

 

Der sagt eigentlich nur, dass durch ein Update auf die testing-Version 2.8.4 das Problem behoben wird. Eine Lösung des Problems wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht  :Very Happy: 

----------

